# B|GJOE's Road to Mr Lincolnshire 18 Jul 2009



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Thought I would start a new theread. Now 5 weeks out. Previous pictures can be found

here> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/59524-new-photos-mr-lincolnshire-2009-10-weeks-out.html?highlight=lincolnshire


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Sorry about picture standard and shocking lighting.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Final 2


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Coming on nice mate. I went last year-had a great time-be there again this year aswell.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking good Joe, despite the lighting  Remind us again what class you're going for?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Looking good Joe, despite the lighting  Remind us again what class you're going for?


Mr's Tall Class


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I bet there will be guys there on the day wo aren't in the kind of condition you are right now, 5 weeks out. Good stuff, man!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Thanks, flattering comments. I am pleased that my legs are now starting show through. I was wondering then they would start. Not bad as I am doing 10 hours of cardio, and hitting them with weights twice, as you know leg cuts come out when you stop training. Really looking forward to the show now, especially the night afterwards hehehehe


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

When you say you work your legs with weights twice a week, what scheme do you use? A quad/ham split or a light/heavy split?


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Looking good Joe!

Last I heard you was on a Keto diet has this changed??


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Amazing joe, i guess your prepping yourself going on the knowledge on information in your posts.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Inggasson said:


> When you say you work your legs with weights twice a week, what scheme do you use? A quad/ham split or a light/heavy split?


Heavy just once a week, but I hit them again on my depletion workout, 4 sets hams, quads calves 12-15 reps


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

The_Kernal said:


> Amazing joe, i guess your prepping yourself going on the knowledge on information in your posts.


Yeah, using keto


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

You look that conditioned at 5 weeks out!? Fook me can't wait to see you on the day of the show:thumbup1:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Rocho said:


> Looking good Joe!
> 
> Last I heard you was on a Keto diet has this changed??


Still keto, don't think this will change now.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

WRT said:


> You look that conditioned at 5 weeks out!? Fook me can't wait to see you on the day of the show:thumbup1:


Lets just hope I don't fook it up now. That's partly the reason I put the pics up. I've got something to live up to now.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I have just stumbled accoss some old photo's of myself when I was 22 years old, on stage. I had almost forgotten what I looked like then. My main objective of doing a show was to see if I could get in as good as or better shape than I was 16 years ago. Objective already met, 4½ weeks out. I believe I am bigger, and more cut now than I used to be on stage. Get in there!!!

P.S. Sorry guys no scanner, I'll try and get them scanned and put some up. But don't flame me for the dodgy posing, it was embarassing to look at myself.


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey Joe, looking good mate.

As has been said, looking effing brilliant for 5 weeks out. Will you continue to diet or near enough hold condition? You cant be far off stage ready now.

Keep it up big man, cant wait to see pics of you on stage, I have been following your other thread closely.

Keep it up mate, you'll do well.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

how have i missed this???

well done joe looking great!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Hi guys, sorry I didn't get a pictures at the weekend @ 4 weeks out. Just took a couple on my webcam to give you an idea of my progress. Very difficult to control a mouse with your foot and pose at the same time. But here goes. Let me know what you think. 24 more days until the day.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Joe, keep up the good work. Looking good


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Bump! Looking for opinions on progress.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

hey joe, I train at pro bodies as well and have been watching your progress over the last few months and i have to say its inspirational to see your changes. your condition is spot on m8 and if you can hold it for the next few weeks i'm sure your gonna do well. We have nodded and grunted at each other in the gym but next time i see you in there i will say hello..... if your not too in the zone lol. keep it up buddy


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

jontyb said:


> hey joe, I train at pro bodies as well and have been watching your progress over the last few months and i have to say its inspirational to see your changes. your condition is spot on m8 and if you can hold it for the next few weeks i'm sure your gonna do well. We have nodded and grunted at each other in the gym but next time i see you in there i will say hello..... if your not too in the zone lol. keep it up buddy


You so obviously know me, usually in the zone. LOL


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Weighed in this morning, after my number 1. 196lbs dead. Jesus! I havn't been this light for over 2 years. What is a standard competitive weight for bber 5'11. Not that I am really that bothered, looking ripped this morning, with veins in the abs, and legs like a road map. Only concern is that I may be peaking too soon.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Weighed in this morning, after my number 1. 196lbs dead. Jesus! I havn't been this light for over 2 years. What is a standard competitive weight for bber 5'11. Not that I am really that bothered, looking ripped this morning, with veins in the abs, and legs like a road map. Only concern is that I may be peaking too soon.


The cure?

A good carb up over tonight and tomorrow morning.


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

WebCam pictures look spot on Joe!

I dont know, from those pictures, if you do need to lose anything else, you dont wanna end up looking stringy on stage. At the moment you look bang on, with a good carb up as well, you'll sh*t hot.

Good work pal, i bet your well excited aint yer?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

DannyBwoy said:


> WebCam pictures look spot on Joe!
> 
> I dont know, from those pictures, if you do need to lose anything else, you dont wanna end up looking stringy on stage. At the moment you look bang on, with a good carb up as well, you'll sh*t hot.
> 
> Good work pal, i bet your well excited aint yer?


Getting excited, 3 weeks to go now. Dunno what I should do next week, as I think I am almost there, and like you said don't want to look stringy. It's hard to tell how well the hamstrings and lower back will come out until I stop doing cardio and weights and dry out. Going to see my mate this evening who came 2nd in class 1 universe this year, see what he thinks, as he will see me in flesh and not just pictures. Dunno if I am looking forward to relaxing after show more than doing the show.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

A lot of guys will not get lines in their legs like yours until a day or two before the show. Your conditioning is top notch, man!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Inggasson said:


> A lot of guys will not get lines in their legs like yours until a day or two before the show. Your conditioning is top notch, man!


Did a bit of posing practice last night with a couple of seasoned competitors. They have told me to carry on doing what I am doing, and we'll see how things look next weekend. The only places the cuts arn't showing yet are the bottom of the glutes and hamstring. Discovered yesterday that I have a xmas tree lower back. They said that my condition is bang on, and should do some damage at the show.


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Fair play, looking good mate. Keep it up!!!!!!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Looking awesome bud


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Did a bit of posing practice last night with a couple of seasoned competitors. They have told me to carry on doing what I am doing, and we'll see how things look next weekend. The only places the cuts arn't showing yet are the bottom of the glutes and hamstring. Discovered yesterday that I have a xmas tree lower back. They said that my condition is bang on, and should do some damage at the show.


And they're right, man. Everything's looking fantastic. I think I read somewhere that James Llewellin said you can never be ready too early for a show. You're on the right path


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Here is this weeks update, thought I had better do 1 as I missed last week. Unfortunately it is Sunday, which is my leg day followed by 45 mins cardio, so legs don't look anywhere near as good as they did 2 days ago. Also some water bloat from what was bit of dirty carb up this weekend. Not making excuses, I just know I looked sharper on Friday, but things change daily at this point in the game.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

More


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

And theres more


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Last 2


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

bump!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

looking well jo you should be bang on come the day .well done buddy


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

FATBOY said:


> looking well jo you should be bang on come the day .well done buddy


Thanks mate


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

very impresive mate...looks like you are on course...looks like you'r almost ready, great definition...quick note: the posing trunks are rubish!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

IanStu said:


> quick note: the posing trunks are rubish!


Hopefully next weekend I'll have my proper ones that are on order. :lol:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Great conditioning there mate. Looks like you have a big-ass garden!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

i bet its the local park :thumb:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Just took a look through this,very inspiring. Almost like a big Bruce Lee.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Great conditioning there mate. Looks like you have a big-ass garden!


Of all the things you could've said i had big ass of, you choose my garden. LOL, would've preferred, big ass lats, or something. Oh well, :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

cool another log for me to follow


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Looking shredded Joe.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking really good in the pics mate.

Just flicked through the first page and noticed you are doing the tall class..

Just wondered how tall you actually are (sorry if this has already been covered) and what sort of height do you need to be to compete in that class?

I'm 6ft2 myself.

GHS


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

GHS said:


> Looking really good in the pics mate.
> 
> Just flicked through the first page and noticed you are doing the tall class..
> 
> ...


I'm only just in the tall class. For Mr Lincolnshire the height classes are as follows:

Short Below 168cm (5'6")

Medium 168-178cm (5'6" to 5'10")

Tall over 178cm (5'10" +)

I am 5'11"


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking good mate


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

looking forward to comp pics  very lean already


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

It's that time of week again. Just done the weekly photo's. Done my last CKD carb up until show. No carb up next weekend. Am I on course??


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

And there's more


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

More.....


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Almost Done


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Last 1


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Bump it up guys, just so you know I've uploaded this weeks pics.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

nice one jo by the times you have carbed up and put on your tan you will be a force to be reckond with :thumb:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

FATBOY said:


> nice one jo by the times you have carbed up and put on your tan you will be a force to be reckond with :thumb:


Thats the plan. Looking forward to seeing what happens with my legs. Will do my last cardio next sunday, then it's total rest for the legs so the cuts can come out. I'm really hoping for some striations everywhere by day of show.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Just waiting on the hams to shine through proudly now. That'll most likely happen in those crucial 24hrs right before the show where you start to truly suck every drop of water out. The fact that all your pics are taken in daylight, which is known to be unflattering, really brings to prominence how crisp you are. You're like 99% ready to walk on stage.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Inggasson said:


> Just waiting on the hams to shine through proudly now. That'll most likely happen in those crucial 24hrs right before the show where you start to truly suck every drop of water out. The fact that all your pics are taken in daylight, which is known to be unflattering, really brings to prominence how crisp you are. You're like 99% ready to walk on stage.


I'm sure them hams will come out for the day. There is not a lot between the skin and muscle. I think the lack of definition is a result of the 10 hours of cardio a week, and the fact I've done legs to day. I really beleive that when I stop training legs and doing cardio things are really gonna happen


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't doubt it, man. Less than 2 weeks to go, and you're already looking better than most people who intend compete against you will look on the day of days itself. All that work's going to pay back in spades, man.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Inggasson said:


> I don't doubt it, man. Less than 2 weeks to go, and you're already looking better than most people who intend compete against you will look on the day of days itself. All that work's going to pay back in spades, man.


Hope I don't let you down after such poss comment. Reps


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Sorry, can't rep you, I've gotta spread some love first


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Same problem here, dude, or those latest would be duly commended


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Got pre-contest blues today. Off to gym in about half an hour for chest, shoulders, arms and cardio and I really don't feel like it. Didn't sleep last night, got a stinking headache, and my body feels shot to bits. Oh, and an aching hip joint too. Hope I can get some shut eye tonight and feel better tomorrow.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Well, it feels like i'm having conversations with myself, but never mind, just got back from gym seems to have cured my headache somewhat, did skimp 15 minutes on cardio tho, too many people on the machines, so did 30 instead of 45 mins.


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

looking good joe im sure you will do damage at your show.

Loving the victory pose


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Had a much better nights sleep last night. Up bright and early for cardio. No headache this morning so things looking better, just a bad day yesterday.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Looking amazing Joe, the pose in your avvy is definitely one of your best poses.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Looking sh1t hot you keto b4stard! :lol:

Peeled as a beast! Mad props for the willpower to get this far mate. Just a few more days and it all comes to a head. Keto power! :thumb:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Looking sh1t hot you keto b4stard! :lol:
> 
> Peeled as a beast! Mad props for the willpower to get this far mate. Just a few more days and it all comes to a head. Keto power! :thumb:


Keto power indeed. It's the only diet I know where you can eat crap every week and get peeled. I don't think I have done a 100% clean carb up throughout the diet. Got a soft spot for cookies come weekend. However, it's all over now. No carb up this weekend, going right through to pre-comp carb up, and that will be clean. I think I may have a large bowl of porrige this thursday before bed, could get some atrophy at this low bf% if I go a full 12 days of no carbs.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

So what did your starting diet look like mate and how has it progressed through the weeks? Also how closely monitored were your carb-ups in the early stages?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I've been Keto for over 6 months now. Started in Jan around 230lbs 15%. Throughout Jan and Feb, just ate fat & protein Mon-Fri, and whatever I wanted at weekends. Then Mar to mid april started doing training as outlined in Lyle McDonalds Keto book for CKD and counted calories to around 2800 per day, and ate what I liked at weekends and drank beer. LOL. Then 12 weeks out from show cut cals to 2600, started cardio at 6 sessions per week, and began cutting cals by 100 per day everyweek, and adding 1 extra session of cardio until I reached around 2200 cals, and 10 cardio sessions. Started with 36 hour carb ups, and gradually reduced to 12. Before Keto, diet was pretty much eating every 2-3 hours, carbs, protein each meal, and not much fat.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> I've been Keto for over 6 months now. Started in Jan around 230lbs 15%. Throughout Jan and Feb, just ate fat & protein Mon-Fri, and whatever I wanted at weekends. Then Mar to mid april started doing training as outlined in Lyle McDonalds Keto book for CKD and counted calories to around 2800 per day, and ate what I liked at weekends and drank beer. LOL. Then 12 weeks out from show cut cals to 2600, started cardio at 6 sessions per week, and began cutting cals by 100 per day everyweek, and adding 1 extra session of cardio until I reached around 2200 cals, and 10 cardio sessions. Started with 36 hour carb ups, and gradually reduced to 12. Before Keto, diet was pretty much eating every 2-3 hours, carbs, protein each meal, and not much fat.


Do you think it would be hard for someone to start a keto diet and immediately eat in a deficit? Do you think that keeping the calories relatively high is necessary to avoid discomfort during adaptation or do you think it would still be relatively easy?

Following on from that, assuming you compete again, would you just go from your standard off season diet straight into keto with a deficit or would you allow yourself a fairly long adaptation period as you did this time?

Sorry about all the questions, but I appreciate your perspective.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I havn't tried the straight into defecit method, so can't really comment. But I really do feel my keto success has been down to the way I did it, with allowing my body time to adapt over a relatively long period. Keto without defecit is really easy, so cutting down a little at a time has been a piece of p!ss relatively speaking, when I compare to carb cycling, or balanced calorie defecits I have done in past. Although am now very hungry, it doesn't compare to the hunger I felt on other diets.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Cheers. I assume your return to competition was after a long hiatus? I think I gathered that from your posts. So the 6 months of easing back into it was really easing back into competitive bbing after a number of years off? I was wondering, if you competed again, how long would you allow yourself to re-adapt to keto and diet down for a comp, assuming you were at 15% bf? Or would you just cross that bridge when you came to it?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

dunno what plans are mate, it's been 16 years since I got on stage


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Just 1 week left to go whey hey, can't wait.

Started drinking 2 and half gallons of water yesterday, and dropped 4lbs in 24 hours. A bit sudden, spent most of the day stood in front of the toilet, and got up 4 times in the night last night.

For those who are interested my plan for the coming week is as follows:

Training.

Cardio this evening (saturday) for 1 hour

Upper body only workout tomorrow in circuit stylie followed by 45 mins cardio (last cardio session)

Monday another upper body circuit stylie

Tuesday final workout again upper body only.

Diet

Today just standard keto

Sunday keto but strict, only coconut oil, and fish oil for fats, chicken breast, eggs, and tuna

Monday as Sunday but additional sodium

Tuesday as Monday but about 100g of carbs in 2 hits after last workout

Wednesday, 500g of carbs over 6 meals, dextrose, maltodextrin, corn starch. Protein chicken, tuna, egg whites, additional sodium. 30g essential fats

Thursday and friday, sweet potato and chicken breasts only, aiming for 250 to 300g carbs each day. NO SODIUM

Water

8ltrs per day from now until Wednesday, 6ltrs thursday, 4ltrs friday, stop drinking 1pm 26 hours before show.

Supplementation

Throughout - Vit C, b6, multivit

during carb up, ALA, Chromium, vanadyl sulphate, potassium 400mg per day

Friday, herbal diuretics (home made, alfalafa, kelp, dandilion root, horsetail grass, juniper, uvs urdi)

Friday evening: Red wine, grape juice, dextrose, creatine, taurine, glycerol, aakg,

Saturday: Concoction as above, saving some to sip through day.

Saturday night, eat loads get p1ssed


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

good luck for ur comp mate u look in good condition


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

m14rky said:


> good luck for ur comp mate u look in good condition


Thanks bud:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why no lower body training?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Training quads in the last week is generally a no-no as it seems to smooth them out a bit and not training them allows them to be as tight as possible on show day.

1 week to go Joe! Very excited for you, hope you have a great last week and an amazing day at the show. :thumb:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Training quads in the last week is generally a no-no as it seems to smooth them out a bit and not training them allows them to be as tight as possible on show day.
> 
> 1 week to go Joe! Very excited for you, hope you have a great last week and an amazing day at the show. :thumb:


Thanks, just hope this last week goes to plan. need to avoid the mirror for the next few days, as i know i am going to get small and flat.

Thanks for replying to above post about the legs. Mine deffinately need a rest, after 1 heavy session a week, 1 depletion workout, and 10 cardio sessions. They are shot to pieces at the moment, so heres hoping the cuts and striations come through whilst resting. Hams too!


----------



## 1eye101 (Jun 17, 2009)

Looking ripped mate, well done and good luck for the show.

Cheers

Stuart


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

head down m8 last stretch all the best :thumb:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I need a man nappy, or cholostomy bag, this peeing is doing my head in. lol, i'm enjoying the process, and i'll enjoy the show.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Havent read full thread - just wanted to wish you luck as you go into your final week.

Seeing the awesome condition you are in, I wouldn't mess about too much near the end, more chance of making you look worse than better IMO, but you prob know your body better yourself.

That is seriously good condition and a lovely balance of size/shape too - I think you will do well :thumbup1:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

RS2007 said:


> Havent read full thread - just wanted to wish you luck as you go into your final week.
> 
> Seeing the awesome condition you are in, I wouldn't mess about too much near the end, more chance of making you look worse than better IMO, but you prob know your body better yourself.
> 
> That is seriously good condition and a lovely balance of size/shape too - I think you will do well :thumbup1:


Thanks RS,

Just a note on me knowing my body, that is actually untrue for this last week, as i havn't done this 16 years, and was no expert 16 years ago, just being a scientific as possible. The only thing i do know is that the more water i do drink the harder i get


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

half an hour away from my first depletion workout and last cardio session. Been drinking 8ltrs of water per day for just 48 hours and dropped a total of 5lb in weight already, and that is before my depletion workouts. I didn't realise i was holding that much water. Starting get flat, but definition is surpassing my expectations. Gonna be a tough week ahead, but really looking forward to the show now.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

All the best Joe - knock 'em dead hun x


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Jem said:


> All the best Joe - knock 'em dead hun x


Thanks Jem, and everyone else who has wished me all the best. Workouts done for today, very tired, could do with a lie down, but got some stuff to do this afternoon.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

all the hard work is done jo dont be scared to eat when the time comes to carb up you can only get better :thumb:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Keep going strong, man. Almost there now. Keep smiling - you look fantastic!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

only 5 days  looking forward to this


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Best of luck mate. Not posted much but I have been following silently.

Looking awesome, props to you for getting in such good shape.

Cant wait to see stage pictures.

Dan


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Good luck Joe mate, my shows next weekend so will no what ur going through soon!!!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the support guys. I'm mega flat today, and ultra lightweight, but gotta stick with the plan. Stick with plan, keep telling myself, stick with the plan Joe. I CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Stay strong dude (mentally) don't let the headfvcks get to you. You made it this far all you need to do is stick to the plan and you will look back and be so happy and proud of yourself.

It will all be worth it mate, gauranteed.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

You are doing fab hun!

Can't wait to see you on stage on Saturday! :thumb:

If I don't manage to say it on Saturday (due to being run ragged), good luck sweetheart!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Thanks Dawse.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Just a quick update guys. Finished the last of my depletion workouts 20 minutes ago, surprising workout considering the only carbs i've eaten in the last 10 days is 1 large bowl of porrige. Felt like crap nearly all day today, very low on energy. Fell asleep for an hour after work, think that did me good. The carb has now started, got my liquid dex, malto, corn starch sitting right in front of me and drinking it slowly to savour the flavour LOL. Another 24 hours of sodium load. I hope this bloody works!!!


----------



## jcsnoop (Apr 17, 2009)

hi bigjoe im in lincolnshire area myself and have never been to a show before and wouldn't mind going to one ,what date is the show on and were will it be held, and i take it anyone can come along ?

oh and ya lookin good all the best with the show fella


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/48572-mr-lincolnshire-2009-a.html

Details in thread above. You should come if you can make it, it's good show, last year was great, energetic audience, good atmospher, and good competitors.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

looking great mate, nice vascularity and stritations coming through. very good work, keep it up:thumbup1:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I'm off to organise the next 3 days, laters everyone


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Just had a really lousy nights sleep. Went to bed weighing at 200lbs. Sweated loads, up 4 times for the toilet, weighed in at 195½ this morning. Keep flushing me baby!


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats Joe awesome result mate especially with those two big guys on stage with you but hands down you kill them on condition, congrats again AMJAD


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

well done jo well deserved top condition and great support from you gym .

i was going to say hello back stage but i thought id let you get on with your prep .

well done again m8


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Result ????


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

sorry jem jo won the tall calss :thumb:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

doesn't take long for word to get round. Had a great day, felt a bit like a giant killer, with 2 guys much bigger than me on stage. Worked hard on my conditions, I had to, because it was the only way I was gonna do damage in a Mr class. I commited right from start to enter a Mr class, although I haven't done a show for 16 years, and only a couple of novice classes when I did. Well chuffed, been out eating a drinking now need a well earned rest. Nite guys, and thanks for all the support. Pictures are on my facebook page:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=90502&id=768272073


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well done buddy :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Well done Joe !

Enjoy that food - you earned it

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Well done Joe!

Keto power!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice one bro congratz!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Smashing result, man. Those pice clearly show how much you outshone them with your conditioning, particularly your abs and back. Legendary stuff. Where do you go from here?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Decided that I am definately going to compete again, got the bug now. Really pleased with my condition for a first attempt after 16 years away. Best condition of my life without a doubt. Nailed the last week with my prep. Was worried that my hams wouldn't come out on the day, as they were not showing 7 days out. But the sodium load/deplete worked really well, and my home made diuretics finished me off saturday morning. (Crushed up my own herbs, Dandilion, uva ursi, horsetail, alfalfa, and juniper and capped them). Gonna have a weeks rest now, eat some excessive refined carbs, and no training. Then it back with a good clean bulk, gonna control carbs to only morning breakfast and post training, rest of cals will be fairly high fat and about 250g protein. Want a good 7lbs solid gain, then I'll be scouting around for the next show. Think I can come in even leaner than yesterday, I think that will be my forte. I'm not prepared to take the amount of gear required to put on masses more muscle, especially as I'm knocking on the door of the big 40. Just want pure quality, and be known for getting shredded condition. I'll keep you all posted, next show, be prepared for striated glutes. Photo's coming up in a minute.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

The Tall Class


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Tall Class again


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Tall...


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Overall class, the guy in the middle won the overall, he was in very good condition, believe he has previously done well in the nabba britain.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Last couple


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Well done mate , you looked fantastic, enjoy some nice food


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Just a little story from the day. I was back stage, the MC is calling my name, and I hear from the other side of the pump up room my Missus calling my daughters name. I run the stairs to see what is happening, and no one there. So I goes on stage and do my bit. Then afterwards I find out that my little girl had gone missing right before I went up on stage. They found her at the front near the stage waiting for Daddy. The proudest bit of the day, and here is a picture of her shouting 'Keep it tight daddy'


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

hertderg said:


> Well done mate , you looked fantastic, enjoy some nice food


I've got the opportunity to enjoy some food, but not hungry tbh. Got plenty of supplies, but no appetite surprisingly. It's actually nice to not have to eat by the clock. I'm sure my appetite will hit me with avengence in the next couple of days. Think I'm appetite supressed due to some dehydration still looming.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

nice one jo . :thumb:

The chinise guy in your class had one of the biggest pair of calves i have ever seen and ive seen a few lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nice one mate  well done. deserved it


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Awesome conditioning Joe. Congrats.


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice one Joe!!!!

Really happy to see all your hard work paid off mate, well chuffed for you!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Congratulations Joe...great achievment...you should be deservedly proud :thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Well done mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking very good Joe, nicely ripped. Good luck for the next show, let us know what it will be.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> Just a little story from the day. I was back stage, the MC is calling my name, and I hear from the other side of the pump up room my Missus calling my daughters name. I run the stairs to see what is happening, and no one there. So I goes on stage and do my bit. Then afterwards I find out that my little girl had gone missing right before I went up on stage. They found her at the front near the stage waiting for Daddy. The proudest bit of the day, and here is a picture of her shouting 'Keep it tight daddy'


Ah! That was your little one that went missing.....your missus was frantic! 

Bless her!

The kids that were at the show were all ace....screaming their little heads off! BB's of the future!

The little one that won the shirts off comp was a real cutie too!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Well it's been 72 hours since the show. I've put a stone of weight back on, eaten some crap, and feel like a bag of sh!t. Can't do this eating rubbish anymore, and I miss the gym, so I'm off to Tesco this evening to get some proper food, and off back to the Gym tomorrow evening. My training and diet will be high fat, mod protein, low-mod carbs. That means only carbs in oats for breakfast, and dex or malto in PWO shake. Rest of calories will be fats and protein, plenty of eggs, nut butters, etc etc, lots of green veggie salads too. Training, 1 muscle group per workout followed by 30 mins cardio to stop the fat gain.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Woohoo!!! Congrats Joe, so please for you!! Awesome condition, all that hard work, discipline and dedication paid off in spades. :thumb: Well done mate.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Well I've gained 18lbs since Saturday, mostly from chocolate and cakes. Didn't manage a full week off the Gym, been twice already. Reducing the carbs each day, should be down to breakfast and PWO carbs only by Monday next week. Need to fixate on another show, before I grow big and fat.


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

just caught up with this thread

Congrats mate your condition was great ))


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Thought I should post some better pictures that show much better my condition at the show


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Next lot


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Last 4


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Amazing Joe, really great condition - I'm assuming though that you weren't really that orange?!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Amazing Joe, really great condition - I'm assuming though that you weren't really that orange?!


I think it was the lighting, everyone that used Dream Tan looked the same tango orange, and those that used pro-tan looked really bleached.


----------

